
Show HN: A library for end-to-end testing Go servers easier - pasxizeis
https://github.com/agis/spawn
======
jzs
What is your opinion about using
[https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/httptest/#Server](https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/httptest/#Server)
for end to end tests? Assuming you're testing a webserver of course.

~~~
pasxizeis
httptest solves the problem of spinning up a new server for use in tests.

However, there are cases where you already have a server (ie. your golang
program) and you want to end-to-end test the whole binary (ie. execute the
binary with the given arguments and test it).

httptest is a good fit when you need a mock server in your tests. spawn is a
good fit when you want to test your actual server binary.

